# What values to fix the DSDT file for ACPI?

## dman777

Hi, trying to fix these ACPI errors in my DSDT:

```

dsdt.dsl   3545:                         0xFFF00000,         

Error    4049 -                                  ^ Length is larger than Min/Max window

dsdt.dsl   5177:                                 0x00000000,         

Error    4043 -                                          ^ Invalid combination of Length and Min/Max fixed flags

dsdt.dsl   5184:                                 0x00000BFF,         

Error    4050 -                                          ^ Length is not equal to fixed Min/Max window

```

Here is the code:

```

3540                     DWordMemory (ResourceProducer, PosDecode, MinFixed, MaxFixed, Cacheable, ReadWrite,

3541                         0x00000000,         // Granularity

3542                         0x00100000,         // Range Minimum

3543                         0xFEBFFFFF,         // Range Maximum

3544                         0x00000000,         // Translation Offset

3545                         0xFFF00000,         // Length

3546                         ,, _Y00, AddressRangeMemory, TypeStatic)

5172                             DWordMemory (ResourceProducer, PosDecode, MinFixed, MaxFixed, Cacheable, ReadWrite,

5173                                 0x00000000,         // Granularity

5174                                 0xE0000000,         // Range Minimum

5175                                 0xE0000000,         // Range Maximum

5176                                 0x00000000,         // Translation Offset

5177                                 0x00000000,         // Length

5178                                 ,, _Y01, AddressRangeMemory, TypeStatic)

5179                             DWordMemory (ResourceProducer, PosDecode, MinFixed, MaxFixed, Cacheable, ReadWrite,

5180                                 0x00000000,         // Granularity

5181                                 0xFEE00400,         // Range Minimum

5182                                 0xFEE00FFF,         // Range Maximum

5183                                 0x00000000,         // Translation Offset

5184                                 0x00000BFF,         // Length

5185                                 ,, , AddressRangeMemory, TypeStatic)

```

So, I'm scratching my head....any suggestions on what values to use to fix these errors? This is for a Gigabyte  GA-MA770T-UD3P motherboard if it helps any.

----------

## 188562

Range Maximum - Range Minimum + 1 = Length

Range Maximum=0xFEBFFFFF line 3543

Range Minimum=0x00100000 line 3542

0xFEBFFFFF - 0x00100000 + 1 = 0xFEB00000

but on line 3545 Length=0xFFF00000

----------

## dman777

```

5172                             DWordMemory (ResourceProducer, PosDecode, MinFixed, MaxFixed, Cacheable, ReadWrite, 

5173                                 0x00000000,         // Granularity 

5174                                 0xE0000000,         // Range Minimum 

5175                                 0xE0000000,         // Range Maximum 

5176                                 0x00000000,         // Translation Offset 

5177                                 0x00000000,         // Length 

5178                                 ,, _Y01, AddressRangeMemory, TypeStatic) 

```

Since the min range and max range are both 0xE0000000, it seems to me that the length 0x00000000 is correct since there is no range. Why is the compiler complaining about the length?

----------

